# ÚᛚᚠᚺÉᚦᚾᚨᚱ



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 11, 2021)

So this is rather odd, I never been interested in this sort of thing but after having a vivid nightmare I took note of my dreams and I came up with a series of stories. I was never much of a writer before, in fact I hated writing! I have had experience drawing comics though! Usually I’d draw only for a joke to the extent of something you’d see in a newspaper. This one materialized as a full blown story. I’m currently still working on it with no date of release in mind but it’s tied into a lot from Norse and Celtic mythology. I kinda took what I thought  relevant and made it my own. I’m currently working on character development all anthropomorphic Eurasia species drawn in a Disney like style. I don’t know if it will evolve into anything but I figure I put it out there to see if there is any interest.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 11, 2021)

Any connection here?





Besides, I think I know what you are describing. Once at a job, I got a "sudden illumination" about a whole story together with its setting. So strong this "illumination" was that I had trouble focusing on the work! The funny thing is that I also am a visual artist and never had anything to do with writing. Unfortunately I had no possibility to note things down quickly enough, had to wait until the shift ended, so it kind of fell through the cracks in the end.


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 11, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Any connection here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no connection though I am familiar with the music as the amount of research I have done is more than I care to admit. It has led me down paths and to people “experts in the field” whom I have taken suggestions and use references from but things as  blatant as that usually don’t make it in. Part of what inspires me about the project is that it’s purely mine and original though I do use references for the time period...there is a basis that it’s built upon that I find critical to lend some familiarity...


----------

